# UFC gambling challenge



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

$2.28 in bitcoin wagered to win $117.42.

+5152 odds.

Someone made a "give me gambling info" post awhile ago.

This is the way to learn to gamble. Try to turn $20 into $200.

Bet small amounts you can afford to lose to gain experience & learn the game.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Isn't one bitcoin worth something like $1000 nowadays and only going up?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

1 bitcoin is $19k.









Bitcoin


Bitcoin USD price, real-time (live) charts, news and videos. Learn about BTC value, bitcoin cryptocurrency, crypto trading, and more.




www.coindesk.com





If there are cross platform arbitrage (ARB) plays left. Those are an ok way to make $$. The way it works is bitcoin might trade for $19k on one exchange and $18.5k on another. Buy bitcoin @ $18.5k transfer BTC to the other exchange. Sell for $19k. Move funds to buy at $18.5k again.

Back in the day before cross platform ARB loopholes were closed it used to be possible to consistently gain 20% or more on price difference. And it was possible to do multiple trades in one day to compound interest.

...

I haven't been actively trading. But I have seen people profit $50k+ off one trade. There are people making decent cash out there who don't talk about it much.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's some interesting trading practices. Sounds like a legal version of a boiler room essentially.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Cross platform ARB in crypto is basically what investment banks do with high frequency (HFT) algorithmic trading in dark pools etc.

Its similar to ICOs (initial coin offerings) in crypto which are like accredited investor opportunities that used to be available to anyone until they became regulated.

Trading wise, this didn't happen in crypto but it is cool.



> *Williams won the 1987 World Cup Championship of Futures Trading* from the Robbins Trading Company, where *he turned $10,000 to over $1,100,000 (11,300%) in a 12-month competition with real money*. Ten years later, his daughter, actress Michelle Wiliams, won the same contest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

All of that is very interesting.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is wrong is no many ways.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Trix said:


> 1 bitcoin is $19k.



1 bitcoin is worth $36k.



Ben Askren and Firas Zahabi must be profiting right now.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It will keep going up until they've all been sold.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah though bitcoin at present is more like gold in that it's treated like personal property by most governments.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Every 3 to 4 years. Mining rewards of bitcoin halve.

Its like the US mint printing half the number of bills on 3 - 4 year cycles.

Artificially created scarcity -> value appreciation. One reason why bitcoin is known as a deflationary currency.

Looking at a chart of bitcoin its price makes big moves upward on 3 to 4 year plans in response to it becoming a scarcer commodity.

Its total supply of coins is also algorithmically limited. Which in theory should prevent it from being overprinted, devalued or hyperinflated.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

In other words bitcoin isn't worth it?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

What makes you think its not worth it?

Its one of very few inflation protected assets in the world.

In today's rapidly expanding inflationary economy that is worth acknowledging.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I've though about investing in bitcoin in the past but I'm just leary about buying something that only exists in the digital plain. To me there's something a little iffy about it which is why I've always been hesitant. Not to mention the fact that I just don't have a whole lot of money at my disposal.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Bitcoin was designed and built by world class computer experts.

Who were mad about the 2008 economic meltdown, the subprime mortgage crisis, bank bailouts and the mayhem that followed.

Their goal was to build a type of digital money (bitcoin) that is safer, more stable and superior to existing cash to try to prevent disasters like the 2008 economic crisis from re-occurring.

Its definitely worth looking into although it could be too late to seriously invest in it.

People used to give it away for free thinking it would never be worth anything.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it didn't stop COVID from causing another recession so didn't work in that regard.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

This guy seems to have turned $600k into $7 million buying bitcoin.

Says some interesting things to cap it off. Good content.



kantowrestler said:


> Well it didn't stop COVID from causing another recession so didn't work in that regard.



It was never designed to deprive people of choice.

To prevent recession, when many were determined to support every policy and candidate that was pro recession.

Promoting unionization of amazon and the UFC are measures which inevitably lead to recession, which is why I've always opposed both.


----------



## Divetra (Feb 15, 2021)

This is an interesting betting tactic. But looking how the bitcoin worth is increasing, I think that is more optimal to keep it, until its price reaches the peak. Cryptocurrency is the future right now, and you should better invest in Bitcoin, than spending money on betting. I am quite familiar with this gambling industry, I even used an online casino platform for a while, so I know how this field work. But anyway, everyone has its point of view, so if you feel that what you are doing is right for you, then good luck.


----------



## Giannaapom (Jun 18, 2021)

I like your challenge; I would be happy to participate in it. Sports betting is a hobby for me. I've never regretted losing money. I wanted to force myself to love other sports. I bet on the UFC, even though I don't know anything about the UFC. I once bet on a fighter I'd never heard of before. And I was lucky; I won about 700 bucks. I was glad that the unknown fighter had made me a little rich. I was very sorry that I didn't bet more, so I could have won a couple of thousand dollars. Be careful with your bets; you have to be able to manage the risks.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah cause matches are definitely not set in stone.


----------



## tamaraud (Dec 7, 2021)

I've never bet in cryptocurrency before. I'm used to using regular money. During the lockdown, I spent a lot of time studying basketball teams. I did it to analyze the outcome of the game as grammatically as possible. After getting enough information, I started to bet here at 12Bet and not just for fun. It brought me a good amount of money. Now I combine regular work and betting. Betting has become for me like a passive income, I do almost nothing, but I get money,


----------



## binhnguen101090 (7 mo ago)

Ja, Glücksspiele und Sportwetten sind wirklich interessant, und man kann damit Geld verdienen, zwar nicht immer, aber wenn man liest und versteht und sich eine Strategie zurechtlegt, wird man keine Verluste erleiden. In Deutschland ist es jetzt nicht einfach zu spielen, deshalb habe ich mich für casino ohne limit entschieden, um nicht auf einen Höchstbetrag für eine Einzahlung beschränkt zu sein und so viel spielen zu können, wie ich will.


----------



## KristianBouwkamp9 (7 mo ago)

It's an engaging strategy to bet small amounts you could easily afford to lose to gain experience and, even more, have a chance to win a much bigger sum. I was always training and gaining experience in online gambling games like Poker or Blackjack with the lowest possible wages here at Maneki Casino. Having a good background is crucial before challenging your luck with higher stakes. I'm wondering what else games served you as a basis in gambling? I would be happy to listen to your experiences. Cheers!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is there a way of making a living doing it?


----------



## kirapodocumira (6 mo ago)

Placing bets on your favorite team/athlete isn't easy. You're always not sure about who will win in the match. That's why I use https://www.casinobulister.com/betting-tips/ whenever I watch football matches. It displays great information about both teams and their background using their past matches and performances. I'm not sure if there's one for UFC yet. I wish there was because I also watch UFC matches, and I'm always stuck between competitors. My friends and I go to pubs and follow UFC and football matches, and we always get stuck on who to root for.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Is there a way of making a living doing it?



If your US state legalizes fantasy sports.

Your best bet could be draftkings / fanduel.

The best time for MMA gambling was 2020 and earlier.

Before judging controversy became a normalized thing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I know there's a ballot in my beloved state of California to curb online betting due to its' threat on Indian Gaming (their words not mine) and I have to say I can't blame the tribes for feeling threatened.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

There are sharp gamblers with spreadsheets and big data algorithms who are consistently making millions on fantasy sports.

It might be a good time to be a geek.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's certainly true.


----------



## Goldmember1 (6 mo ago)

You say that someone gave you information about winning matches. If it's not difficult for you, please share these contacts with me because I love betting on the UFC, and it would be nice if you shared a smart person who gives correct predictions. I used to bet only on the NBA, and usually, I bet and won only thanks to the predictions from this site -- wunderdog.com. Then at one point, I got carried away with UFC, and now I want to earn as much money from this sport as possible. But unfortunately, my search for a person who gives predictions for this sport is a failure.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It just seems to me like one or two bad fight cards and I could be broke.


----------



## tamaraud (Dec 7, 2021)

kirapodocumira said:


> Placing bets on your favorite team/athlete isn't easy. You're always not sure about who will win in the match. I was also recently offered wildcardityvip and so far I'm using the usual strategies there so let's see if I can win anything. It displays great information about both teams and their background using their past matches and performances. I'm not sure if there's one for UFC yet. I wish there was because I also watch UFC matches, and I'm always stuck between competitors. My friends and I go to pubs and follow UFC and football matches, and we always get stuck on who to root for.


Instead of offering meaningless promises of gambling winnings, in this post we present seven reliable crazy online casino gambling strategies to increase your chances of winning and avoid unnecessary losses or rookie mistakes.


----------

